# ¿No convendría que la red eléctrica domiciliaria fuera de corriente continua?



## Ardogan (May 13, 2008)

Estaba divagando sobre eso, viendo los electrodomésticos que se usan en cualquier hogar la mayoría tienen que pasar de CA a CC para poder funcionar: computadoras y sus periféricos, TV, equipos de música, etc.
¿No sería conveniente tener un buen convertidor CA-CC a la entrada de la instalación  que reúna todas las conversiones que se hacen en cada equipo/aparato de la casa?. 

*Ventajas:*

Y que tambien de paso reduzca los armónicos en línea y corrija el factor de potencia.
El único reducto donde veo que sería conveniente seguir con CA sería en lavarropas o heladeras o  aparatos con motor de cierta potencia, pero tampoco estoy muy seguro de eso, porque ahora que lo pienso sería ventaja si se usa trifásica y no monofásica.
Los fabricantes de electrodomésticos podrían hacer sus productos más baratos y pequeños.
Se podría almacenar una cierta cantidad de energía en acumuladores para hacer una especie de UPS en toda la casa.
Si la iluminación del futuro van a ser los led's también vendría bien ahorrarse la conversión.
Claro, el tema sería pasar de un sistema a otro, pero se podría compatibilizar fácilmente con los equipos para CA poniendo un conector a la salida del puente rectificador para dar una entrada para CC.
Ecología: menos componentes (si los electrodomésticos no incorporan conversores).

*Desventajas: *

Los trastornos de cambiar de un sistema a otro.
El costo del equipo para convertir de CA a CC (debería amortizarse a la larga con menor precio en los electrodomésticos)

*¿Ventaja o desventaja?*

La eficiencia energética: ¿se gana o se pierde?
-------------------------------------

En fin, es un tema para filosofar un rato, me gustaría que los que quieran comentar al respecto dejen separadas claramente ventajas, desventajas y los temas que dudamos si son ventajas o desventajas.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 13, 2008)

Y esta complicado, ahora no es lo mismo que hace 50 años.

Con respecto al transporte ni hablar, pero tenes razon que se podria tener en casa corriente continua, ya que ahora se esta generalizando el uso de fuentes conmutadas, y es real tambien que la trifasica es superior con respecto a los motores.

Entonces el cambio me parece ami que seria dejar la monofasica, poner trifasica para la fuerza ( motores) y continua (trifasica rectificada) para los demas aparatos.

Sabias que en un principio venian dos lineas. Una de luz y otra de Fuerza.

Saludos


----------



## Ardogan (May 13, 2008)

> Sabias que en un principio venian dos lineas. Una de luz y otra de Fuerza.



No, ciertamente no tenía idea. Ahora entiendo por qué el sindicato se llama así (Sindicato/gremio de Luz y Fuerza, en Argentina).

Como bien mencionás, para transporte de energía eléctrica me enseñaron en la facultad que un sistema balanceado trifásico de alta tensión es lo mejorcito que hay.

Viene bien el comentario porque no remarqué del todo que hablo de energía domiciliaria, no de transporte de energía ni de distribución.

Me parece que un sistema mixto (trifásica-CC) encarecería mucho el cableado en un domicilio, habría que considerar motores de continua, no los de escobillas por el mantenimiento. Podrían ser brushless, y también estan los de reluctancia pero no me acuerdo cual es más eficiente. Me voy a fijar a ver que sale.
Gracias Karapalida por tu participación.


----------



## nachomo (May 14, 2008)

¿ pero que tension usarias ? habría que intentar usar la misma en todos los aparatos.
una bastante elevada para que no se calienten los cables. Ya sabes que la intensidad aumenta al cuadrado en comparacion con la inversa de la tension. Es decir si reducimos una tension a la mitad necesitaremos 4 veces mas de intensidad.

El grosor del cable de cobre viene en funcion de los amperios.
El cobre del cable tiene que ser igual de grueso para por ejemplo 2A y 220v que para 2A y 12V
pero en 220 tenemos 440W y a 12V tenemos 24W. 

Si ademas tenemos que poner complicados conversores DC-DC en vez de los elegantes transformadores para usar distintos voltajes ....

Yo no le veo manera de sustituirlo.

Si pusieramos una red auxiliar de 12V cc  tendria que estar limitada a intensidades muy bajas.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 14, 2008)

Si bien por un lado es buena idea lo que expresa ardogan, es cierto lo que dice nachomo.
NO seria conveniente, bajo ningun punto de vista fisico.
NO se si todos saben que la energia electrica se distribuye a traves de enormes distancias, en forma de ALTA TENSION, y baja corriente o amperaje...esto tiene una razón.
El voltaje,no importa cuanto sea, puede transmitirse a traves de infinitos kilometros de cable, aunq este ultimo fuese muy fino, ya que lo que sucede es que los electrones que "ingresan" en un punto "empujan" a los demas q estan en el "mar de electrones" formados en ls uniones metalicas. pero para elevar tanto asi la tension es necesario que sea ALTERNA. la tension continua no puede elevarse, solo disminuirse.
la alterna puede elevarse a valores altisimos, para ser transportada con la menor perdida de corriente posible, y una vez llegado al lugar donde se necesita se disminuye la tension incrementandose la corriente. si fuese tension continua...
necesitariamos cables enormemente gruesos, y muchisima enrgia se perderia en estos en forma de calor.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 14, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> . la tension continua no puede elevarse, solo disminuirse.
> la alterna puede elevarse a valores altisimos, .



Si podes elevar la continua, aparte me parece que quedo claro que no se plantea cambiar la forma de transporte, sino del medidor para dentro de la casa.

Y se te fijas, ahora viene todo con fuentes conmutadas, no con transformadores, las cuales internamente , rectifican los 220.


----------



## Ardogan (May 14, 2008)

nachomo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ pero que tension usarias ?


Es una muy buena pregunta


			
				nachomo dijo:
			
		

> habría que intentar usar la misma en todos los aparatos.
> una bastante elevada para que no se calienten los cables. Ya sabes que la intensidad aumenta al cuadrado en comparacion con la inversa de la tension. Es decir si reducimos una tension a la mitad necesitaremos 4 veces mas de intensidad.
> El grosor del cable de cobre viene en funcion de los amperios.
> El cobre del cable tiene que ser igual de grueso para por ejemplo 2A y 220v que para 2A y 12V
> pero en 220 tenemos 440W y a 12V tenemos 24W



Y es muy cierto esto también.
Desde ese punto de vista convendría que dicha tensión contínua sea alta (por poner un valor de referencia 220V), pero desde el punto de vista de los aparatos no conviene irse tan arriba porque hay reducir la tensión y chau ventaja de ahorrarse conversión CA-CC porque ahora necesitaría convertir de vuelta CC-CC. Y aún así habría que ver con qué tensión máxima los convertidores de switching pueden trabajar a la entrada sin que se disparen los costos.
Y si bajamos más de la cuenta de los 220V habría que recablear todo el domicilio (por manejar más corriente), y eso no le haría mucha gracia a nadie; y también se disiparía más potencia (RxIxI)
Esa sí es una desventaja grande, otro tema a solucionar (si es que se puede, ja).


----------



## Eduardo (May 14, 2008)

La corriente domiciliaria no encuentro sentido cambiarla a continua. 
La distribucion en la casa no podria hacerse a bajo voltaje (6, 12, 24 lo que sea) porque significaria poner cables de mucha seccion. Si se hace a un voltaje mas alto como 110 Vcc, 220Vcc etc ,  estariamos casi peor que ahora, todo electrodomestico chico necesitaria una fuente conmutada.
Se agregaria un problema con aquellos tomacorrientes que esten en lugares agresivos porque en cuanto se humedezcan o haya perdida habra electrolisis y lo que no se disuelva quedara "sulfatado".


Curiosamente la CC esta volviendo y en el area donde la CA le habia ganado, las lineas de alta tension.
La transmision en CC tiene la ventaja de un mejor aprovechamiento de la seccion del conductor y necesitar menos aislacion frente a algo similar en CA. 
La HVDC  (High Voltage Direct Current) Tiene en contra lo costosisimo de la conversion CA->CC->CA en los extremos de linea, por eso hasta hace pocos años solamente se usaba en cables submarinos, pero esta ganando terreno en las lineas largas.  
(Ejemplo la linea que va de Itaipu a San Pablo, es HVDC de 600kV).



Pongo esta fotito con los modulos de tiristores colgando del techo en una estacion de 500kV.


----------



## Ardogan (May 14, 2008)

El sulfatado, cierto, otra contra.
Interesante lo del uso de líneas de CC en transmisión, espectacular la foto. Había leído que en Rusia se usaba transmisión en CC pero no por un tema de eficiencia, sino para derretir la nieve que se acumulaba sobre los conductores.
Lo que decís de mejor aprovechamiento de la sección en CC que  en CA, ¿es por el efecto Skin (película) no?, ¿o es por otro motivo?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 14, 2008)

Impresionante foto Eduardo, no tiene otra por ahi. Me dice que son Tiristores que barbaridad.


----------



## Eduardo (May 14, 2008)

Ardogan:  El aprovechamiento de la seccion es por efecto skin, la frecuencia es baja, pero como los cables son de una seccion respetable (son varios cientos de amperes por fase) tiene influencia.
Esta no es la unica perdida, esta la capacidad entre cables que te suma una corriente parasita extra, sobre todo en los cables submarinos. 

Tambien se aprovecha mas la linea.  En una linea tenes dos limites, uno el maximo voltaje por la aislacion y la maxima corriente por la seccion del cable.  Para una linea dada, en continua necesitas menos seccion total de cable (en alterna son 3 cables y en continua 2)

Karapalida: Esa foto no la tengo yo  , las saque de la pagina de ABB
(http://www.abb.com/industries/us/9AAC751068.aspx)

Las columnas que se ven en la foto son dos hileras de tiristores en serie (como 100 c/u) , cada tiristor es de ~9000V y lleva su propia placa de control.
http://www.abb.com/cawp/gad02181/c1256d71001e0037c12568320068995e.aspx


----------



## nachomo (May 21, 2008)

Tambien en corriente alterna disponemos del diferencial que es un sistema de seguridad excelente.

No se como será un calambrazo de una corriente continua elevada pero produce electrolisis en la sangre. Debe ser algo terrible


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 21, 2008)

solo queria agregar una cosa al mensaje del SULFATADO, el sulfatado se produce si por altas corrientes, por efecto electrolitico, pero solo donde se encuentre acido sulfurio o alguno mas debil de la misma especie. en una red domiciliaria, no habria acido sulfurico dando vueltas, por ende solo podrian ocurrir reacciones electroliticas, de desprendimiento de oxigeno, hidrogeno, cloro (presente en el agua), con lo cual tendriamos oxido de cobre en uno de los cables, y cloruro de cobre en otro.

saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (May 21, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> solo queria agregar una cosa al mensaje del SULFATADO, el sulfatado se produce si por altas corrientes, por efecto electrolitico, pero solo donde se encuentre acido sulfurio o alguno mas debil de la misma especie. en una red domiciliaria, no habria acido sulfurico dando vueltas, por ende solo podrian ocurrir reacciones electroliticas, de desprendimiento de oxigeno, hidrogeno, cloro (presente en el agua), con lo cual tendriamos oxido de cobre en uno de los cables, y cloruro de cobre en otro.
> 
> saludos.



Guarda que se me sale el quimico...  ops: 

Si pero no, esta mal llamar a todo sulfatado, y esta mal decir que en una red domiciliaria las cosas no se van a sulfatar (nunca, hay casos y casos).

No profundizo en el tema, porque esto se va al carajo, como me dicen siempre, este no es un post de quimica.    

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (May 22, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> ...Si pero no, esta mal llamar a todo sulfatado, y esta mal decir que en una red domiciliaria las cosas no se van a sulfatar (nunca, hay casos y casos).


Cuando se llama "sulfatado" a nivel domestico-popular no se esta refiriendo a que efectivamente haya alguna presencia de azufre sino al aspecto final, con disolucion,patinas y residuos debido a la corrosion. (ya antes lo habia puesto entre comillas)


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 22, 2008)

Disculpen pues, solo quise agregar un poco de información. no se si ustedes le llaman sulfatado a esas caracteristicas presentes en algunos lugares de la casa, en mi caso lo unico que encuentro es un poco de oxido y carbonatos de calcio o "sarro" que se parece al sulfatado.

jajaja, nos vemos por ahi foreros.

saludos---


----------



## fernandob (May 22, 2008)

a mi me encantan tus rspuestas DJ DRACO....aunque no entiendo un pomo.

por que no abres un post acerca de quimica en electronica ?
reacciones, sulfatacion, etc.
asi uno se lo agenda ?
como evitar problemas

vieron el tema de las fichas RJ no se que de telefonia, las americanas que se sulfatan.......ahora telefonica les pone un gel transparente.

dale DRACO abrite un post:

QUIMICA EN ELECTRICA /ELECTRONICA

saludos


----------



## MaMu (May 23, 2008)

```
¿No convendría que la red eléctrica domiciliaria fuera de corriente continua?
```

Que temita.

Yo soy partidario de las soluciones utópicas y de buscar otras fuentes de energía.
La pregunta homónima es: ¿No convendría que el agua del océano sea dulce?


----------



## ricardodeni (May 23, 2008)

hola, esta interesante esto de modificar el sumistro de tension domestica, pero no seria mejor que en lugar de que nos den tension continua nos dieran la misma tension que ahora pero con una frecuencia mucho mas elevada ?, por ejemplo 60 Khz, nos olvidariamos de los pesados , costosos y grandes transformadores de hierro para solamente usar transformadores de ferrita y etapas de filtrado para CC con capacitores de menor capacidad.

bueno solamente queria proponer eso a ver que les parece.

saludos, Ricardo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 23, 2008)

En respuesta a FERNANDOB, gracias, y me parece buena idea lo de un post sobre electroquimica, reacciones electrocataliticas, baterias, pilas, cables de cobre o de que material convendria hacerlos para obtener mayor rendimiento y menor resistencia.

pero... habria que preguntarle a los moderadores...jijijij, no quiero hacer nada ilegal.

nos vemos...


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 23, 2008)

Ya cree el post, pueden trasladar las cuestiones ahi. es el de post sobre quimica en electronica.


----------



## Arze_Bless (May 29, 2008)

Conocia tiristores gigantes pero nunca de esa magnitud  !
sabe alguien hacia donde van esos 500 KV ?


----------



## nachomo (Jun 1, 2008)

ricardodeni dijo:
			
		

> hola, esta interesante esto de modificar el sumistro de tension domestica, pero no seria mejor que en lugar de que nos den tension continua nos dieran la misma tension que ahora pero con una frecuencia mucho mas elevada ?, por ejemplo 60 Khz, nos olvidariamos de los pesados , costosos y grandes transformadores de hierro para solamente usar transformadores de ferrita y etapas de filtrado para CC con capacitores de menor capacidad.
> 
> bueno solamente queria proponer eso a ver que les parece.
> 
> saludos, Ricardo.




para  esta frecuencia elevadisima los cables se comportarian como condensadores y la energia se perdería como el agua entre los dedos. Entrariamos ademas en la zona de la radiofrecuencia, la energia atravesaria el aire para ir a dsiparse en los objetos metalicos circundantes.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 4, 2008)

es cierto, debemos tener en cuenta que hoy dia, hay gran gama de frecuencias de ondas electromagneticas utilizadas. las muy bajas son audibles, las bajas usadas por gendarmeria, prefectura, etc. las medias y medias altas por fm para radio y tv, luego las microondas,luego infrarrojo (q da calor!), luego luz visible, y luego ya son peligrosas.

Yo prefiero la tension alterna, pero propondria un voltaje menor, como en brasil u otros paises desarrollados, que ya se dieron cuenta de q es preferible y mas seguro usar 110v y que los aparatos consuman un poco mas de corriente, q arriesgar con voltaje muy altos.


----------

